# Transmission or Electrical?



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a 94 Altima GXE with a new Tranny, new distibutor, and new alternator. When I park my car in the sun the transmission acts up. I can get to work allright in the morning but it's the afternoon when my car has been baking in the sun for a couple or more hours. I parked my car under trees for a couple of days and it seemed to delay the affects but not solve the problem. It has been from 80 to 96 degrees over the last couple of months. 

When I start from a standstill and give the car some gas it starts going but very slow and feels like its in second gear or something. If I give it too much gas it kicks down to first for a second and jerks but a split second later I'm back in either second or third(I think). 

My mechanic can't figure it out. And it never happens when I take it in to him. I got my new tranny put in back in April. The trouble started once in May twice in June and not at all in July. Then recently it has happened almost everyday unless it's rainy or cloudy. 

Has anyone ever heard of this happening before. 

By the way living in Atlanta means bumper to bumper traffic for an hour and a half every day. 

Any suggestions might help and would be appreciated.


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

Nevermind I got an answer elsewhere. 

Thanks anyways!


----------



## mcurran07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you figure the problem out?


----------

